# Sweet....for now



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Today i went to petsmart to get some things for my aquarium and i walk by the fish and see this sad looking flowerhorn....well...........it came home with me..and whats cute is...my green terror follows it everywhere..and she doesnt understand that shes getting on the flowerhorns nerves haha
he chases her out of his corner but she is usually right there watching him
when he comes out of his house she tries to catch up and swim with him sometimes he allows it...sometimes he chases her away
i am watching them very carefully cuz i luvs my little girl
he seems to like his new house and he stays in his corner 
they are the same size
i dont know what kind of flowerhorn it is or if its male or female so if you know let me know


----------



## Cosidius (Jan 21, 2006)

not sure but tomorrow im goin to petsmarts...(even thou i work at petco) and see if they shipped any to So cal


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a low grade zz. Nice fish when adult.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

its a what??
Do you think its male or female..or is it to young to tell
it has red spots behind the fins by its gills


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

One of my jacks is a lot bigger than the other, and the smaller one does the same thing your GT is doing. he'll follow the big jack all over the tank and doesnt quite understand why the big one chases him away. (theyre both tiny right now. the biggest one is barely 2.5" long)

Last night the smaller one was just sitting in one spot under a plant... the bigger one was swimming around and caught site of the little guy not paying attention... the little guy took a pretty good shot from the bigger one, but quickly scurried to the other side of the tank. i hope that little one either grows fast or learns fast!


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

L.c. said:


> its a what??
> Do you think its male or female..or is it to young to tell
> it has red spots behind the fins by its gills


It's a male.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

so what do you all think???
Does he look alright?
what will he look like when he gets bigger??


----------



## Torpedo (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks great! Love the eyes.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Although I'm glad he's doing good, NEVER EVER buy a diseased or unactive fish, especially if you feel bad for it. That just opens up another spot for another fish to come and be put in the same bad conditions, and whats even better the corporation gets the profit off of it too.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

oh he was the biggest and best looking fish in the tank and it took 30 min for the guy to catch him
he was following my finger accross the tank and i thought it was sad ...so i got him..he ate this morning right away he is swimming around with my terror he defends his house.
hes great
im really happy with him


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Are the fins blunt or pointed? blunt=female, pointed= male. Also, males grow faster than the females and they really develop big humps on their head. I think thats a female. I have my flowerhorn with eyes just like yours. He is now 8 inches with a really big hump in the head. Mine is a Fire Dragon. Im really not good in identifying types of flowerhorns but I think thats also a Fire dragon.


----------

